# How To Create Vocal Harmonies WITH Music Theory (Video Reaction)



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 25, 2020)

Hi everyone! Today I wanted to react to a video created by a good friend of mine, Austin Hull. He recently uploaded this video to help producers create vocal harmonies without needing too much music theory knowledge. I wanted to fill in the gaps and show you how you can write your harmonies using some essential concepts in music theory. Please enjoy!


----------

